# [SOLVED] firefox odmawia współpracy

## kacper

Witam,

mam problem z mozilla firefox (jeszcze trochę, a będę 'zmuszony' przejść na opere :)), otóż jakiś czas temu przeglądarka zaczęła się zawieszać/wyłączać podczas kliknięcia na link w celu ściągnięcia pliku/otwarcia okna opcji/dodania strony do zakładek, oto błąd :

```

kacper@legion:~/ > firefox

No running windows found

Removing /home/kacper/.mozilla/firefox/lrzvzvyx.default/compreg.dat leftover from older firefox

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x08d8ea20 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7762fea]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x2b)[0x478eecb6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so[0xb67fbfd9]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6eba69a]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ebb423]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef7c20]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff8ea4]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff8d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff89d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff8e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff8d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff89d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ff8e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee7aca]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0abb2]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee69b6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee7aca]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0abb2]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee69b6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee7aca]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0abb2]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee69b6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee7aca]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0abb2]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee69b6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee7aca]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0abb2]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee69b6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef484b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ef46be]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0a998]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f0b256]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ed2147]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb715c38e]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb715eac8]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7164820]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7165bee]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb716661d]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb715c076]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb693fff0]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb6938863]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb69388d5]

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[0xb7bc52a5]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x13d)[0x4797f718]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08059000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021630    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

08059000-0805b000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 3021630    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

0805b000-08da8000 rw-p 0805b000 00:00 0          [heap]

42c59000-42c63000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412906     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1

42c63000-42c64000 rw-p 00009000 08:04 412906     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1

42cbf000-42ced000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412876     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

42ced000-42cee000 rw-p 0002d000 08:04 412876     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

42cf0000-42dc7000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dc7000-42dcb000 r--p 000d6000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dcb000-42dcc000 rw-p 000da000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dcc000-42dd2000 rw-p 42dcc000 00:00 0 

433cb000-433d1000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412883     /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

433d1000-433d2000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 412883     /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

4358d000-4359e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 857404     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

4359e000-4359f000 rw-p 00010000 08:04 857404     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

435b9000-435bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887829     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

435bb000-435bc000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 887829     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

436a8000-436ac000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887865     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

436ac000-436ad000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 887865     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

43905000-43923000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887027     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

43923000-43924000 rw-p 0001d000 08:04 887027     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

43926000-439d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

439d0000-439d1000 r--p 000aa000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

439d1000-439d5000 rw-p 000ab000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

43ff4000-44009000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 888034     /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.19

44009000-4400a000 rw-p 00014000 08:04 888034     /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.19

45693000-45695000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031660    /usr/lib/nspr/libplds4.so.7

45695000-45697000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 1031660    /usr/lib/nspr/libplds4.so.7

45699000-4569c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031661    /usr/lib/nspr/libplc4.so.7

4569c000-4569e000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 1031661    /usr/lib/nspr/libplc4.so.7

456a6000-456ad000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 890173     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

456ad000-456af000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 890173     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

456b1000-457bf000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1463822    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

457bf000-457c2000 r--p 0010d000 08:04 1463822    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

457c2000-457c4000 rw-p 00110000 08:04 1463822    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

457c4000-457c5000 rw-p 457c4000 00:00 0 

457f8000-45825000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 413023     /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so.7

45825000-45827000 rw-p 0002c000 08:04 413023     /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so.7

45827000-45829000 rw-p 45827000 00:00 0 

45835000-4589d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031664    /usr/lib/nss/libnss3.so.11

4589d000-458a2000 rw-p 00067000 08:04 1031664    /usr/lib/nss/libnss3.so.11

458a4000-458c7000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031665    /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.11

458c7000-458c9000 rw-p 00022000 08:04 1031665    /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.11

458cb000-458eb000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031666    /usr/lib/nss/libsmime3.so.11

458eb000-458ed000 rw-p 00020000 08:04 1031666    /usr/lib/nss/libsmime3.so.11

45938000-45983000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 162579     /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

45983000-45987000 rw-p 0004a000 08:04 162579     /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

45aac000-45af2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1031663    /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.11

45af2000-45af6000 rw-p 00045000 08:04 1031663    /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so.11

4677f000-467a6000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1681610    /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.1400.0

467a6000-467a7000 rw-p 00027000 08:04 1681610    /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.1400.0

46bd8000-46c2e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1681611    /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

46c2e000-46c31000 rw-p 00055000 08:04 1681611    /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

478ba000-47972000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374883     /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.1

47972000-47974000 rw-p 000b8000 08:04 374883     /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.1

47976000-479ad000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374889     /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479ad000-479af000 rw-p 00036000 08:04 374889     /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479b1000-479b3000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374888     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479b3000-479b5000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 374888     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479b7000-479ba000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374901     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479ba000-479bc000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 374901     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.1

479be000-479c0000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374894     /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

479c0000-479c1000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 374894     /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

479dd000-479df000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374895     /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

479df000-479e0000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 374895     /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

47adb000-47af2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374897     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

47af2000-47af3000 r--p 00016000 08:04 374897     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

47af3000-47af5000 rw-p 00017000 08:04 374897     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

47d58000-47d71000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374908     /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

47d71000-47d73000 rw-p 00018000 08:04 374908     /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0

47d75000-47d79000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374910     /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.1.0

47d79000-47d7b000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 374910     /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.1.0

47d7d000-47d8f000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374911     /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

47d8f000-47d91000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 374911     /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

47d93000-47d9e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 411068     /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.0.1

47d9e000-47d9f000 rw-p 0000a000 08:04 411068     /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.0.1

47df5000-47e3c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374906     /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.1.0

47e3c000-47e43000 r--p 00046000 08:04 374906     /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.1.0

47e43000-47e46000 rw-p 0004d000 08:04 374906     /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.1.0

48195000-481e5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2639180    /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.1800.1

481e5000-481e8000 rw-p 0004f000 08:04 2639180    /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.1800.1

482cf000-4831c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 374913     /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

4831c000-48326000 rw-p 0004c000 08:04 374913     /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

4a074000-4a095000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 226256     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.20.0

4a095000-4a097000 rw-p 00020000 08:04 226256     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.20.0

4e1e6000-4e1f2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 875437     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

4e1f2000-4e1f3000 rw-p 0000c000 08:04 875437     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

4e217000-4e21b000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1436776    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

4e21b000-4e21c000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 1436776    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

4e3e0000-4e3f4000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1632488    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

4e3f4000-4e3f6000 rw-p 00013000 08:04 1632488    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

4e3f6000-4e3f8000 rw-p 4e3f6000 00:00 0 

4e8ad000-4e8b5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1821514    /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.38

4e8b5000-4e8b7000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 1821514    /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.38

4f42c000-4f44f000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 975417     /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

4f44f000-4f452000 rw-p 00022000 08:04 975417     /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

ae48f000-ae490000 ---p ae48f000 00:00 0 

ae490000-aec90000 rwxp ae490000 00:00 0 

aec90000-aec91000 ---p aec90000 00:00 0 

aec91000-af491000 rwxp aec91000 00:00 0 

af491000-af492000 ---p af491000 00:00 0 

af492000-afc92000 rwxp af492000 00:00 0 

afc92000-afc93000 ---p afc92000 00:00 0 

afc93000-b0493000 rwxp afc93000 00:00 0 

b0493000-b0494000 ---p b0493000 00:00 0 

b0494000-b0c94000 rwxp b0494000 00:00 0 

b0c94000-b0c98000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021638    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so

b0c98000-b0c9a000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 3021638    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so

b0c9a000-b0cc7000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2727983    /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so

b0cc7000-b0ccd000 rw-p 0002d000 08:04 2727983    /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so

b0ccd000-b0ce3000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2728260    /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

b0ce3000-b0ce7000 rw-p 00015000 08:04 2728260    /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

b0ce7000-b0cf7000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2880565    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so

b0cf7000-b0cf9000 rw-p 00010000 08:04 2880565    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so

b0cf9000-b0cfa000 ---p b0cf9000 00:00 0 

b0cfa000-b14fa000 rwxp b0cfa000 00:00 0 

b14fa000-b14fb000 ---p b14fa000 00:00 0 

b14fb000-b1cfb000 rwxp b14fb000 00:00 0 

b1cfb000-b1cfc000 ---p b1cfb000 00:00 0 

b1cfc000-b24fc000 rwxp b1cfc000 00:00 0 

b24fc000-b24fd000 ---p b24fc000 00:00 0 

b24fd000-b2cfd000 rwxp b24fd000 00:00 0 

b2cfd000-b2cfe000 ---p b2cfd000 00:00 0 

b2cfe000-b34fe000 rwxp b2cfe000 00:00 0 

b34fe000-b34ff000 ---p b34fe000 00:00 0 

b34ff000-b3cff000 rwxp b34ff000 00:00 0 

b3cff000-b3d00000 ---p b3cff000 00:00 0 

b3d00000-b4500000 rwxp b3d00000 00:00 0 

b4500000-b452e000 rw-p b4500000 00:00 0 

b452e000-b4600000 ---p b452e000 00:00 0 

b4604000-b4616000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2880564    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so

b4616000-b4618000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 2880564    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so

b4618000-b462a000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2880534    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-complex-plugin.so

b462a000-b462c000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 2880534    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-complex-plugin.so

b462c000-b4662000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1556799    /usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so.11

b4662000-b466b000 rw-p 00036000 08:04 1556799    /usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so.11

b466b000-b469e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 1557000    /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so.11

b469e000-b469f000 rw-p 00033000 08:04 1557000    /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so.11

b469f000-b46ff000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 180191254  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b46ff000-b4700000 ---p b46ff000 00:00 0 

b4700000-b4f00000 rwxp b4700000 00:00 0 

b4f00000-b5000000 rw-p b4f00000 00:00 0 

b5002000-b500d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2880437    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-mully-plugin.so

b500d000-b500f000 rw-p 0000a000 08:04 2880437    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-mully-plugin.so

b500f000-b5013000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924477    /lib/libnss_dns-2.6.1.so

b5013000-b5015000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 2924477    /lib/libnss_dns-2.6.1.so

b501a000-b5025000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2880566    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-basic-plugin.so

b5025000-b5027000 rw-p 0000a000 08:04 2880566    /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libtotem-basic-plugin.so

b5027000-b5028000 rw-p b5027000 00:00 0 

b5028000-b502c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2832546    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b502c000-b502e000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 2832546    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b502f000-b5051000 r--p 00000000 08:04 703301     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanab.ttf

b5051000-b5074000 r--p 00000000 08:04 703303     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

b5074000-b5076000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2826241    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b5076000-b5078000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2826241    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b5078000-b507e000 r--s 00000000 08:04 439652     /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86.cache-2

b507e000-b50a0000 rw-p b507e000 00:00 0 

b50a0000-b5100000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 180158485  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b5100000-b52f9000 rw-p b5100000 00:00 0 

b52f9000-b5300000 ---p b52f9000 00:00 0 

b5300000-b5400000 rw-p b5300000 00:00 0 

b5401000-b5444000 rw-p b5401000 00:00 0 

b5444000-b544c000 r--p 00000000 08:04 2779261    /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/libgnome-2.0.mo

b544c000-b5452000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2832534    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b5452000-b5454000 rw-p 00005000 08:04 2832534    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b5454000-b5474000 r--p 00000000 08:04 2924373    /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b5474000-b547b000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2832041    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

b547b000-b547d000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 2832041    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

b547d000-b547e000 ---p b547d000 00:00 0 

b547e000-b5c7e000 rwxp b547e000 00:00 0 

b5c7e000-b5c7f000 ---p b5c7e000 00:00 0 

b5c7f000-b647f000 rwxp b5c7f000 00:00 0 

b647f000-b64af000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021563    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpinstall.so

b64af000-b64b2000 rw-p 00030000 08:04 3021563    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpinstall.so

b64b2000-b64b8000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021561    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpippki.so

b64b8000-b64ba000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 3021561    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpippki.so

b64ba000-b651c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021559    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libaccessibility.so

b651c000-b652b000 r--p 00062000 08:04 3021559    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libaccessibility.so

b652b000-b652e000 rw-p 00071000 08:04 3021559    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libaccessibility.so

b652e000-b6583000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021553    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpipnss.so

b6583000-b6585000 r--p 00055000 08:04 3021553    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpipnss.so

b6585000-b6587000 rw-p 00057000 08:04 3021553    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpipnss.so

b6587000-b659b000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021544    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnsappshell.so

b659b000-b659c000 r--p 00013000 08:04 3021544    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnsappshell.so

b659c000-b659e000 rw-p 00014000 08:04 3021544    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnsappshell.so

b659e000-b65f4000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021542    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libhtmlpars.so

b65f4000-b65fa000 r--p 00055000 08:04 3021542    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libhtmlpars.so

b65fa000-b65fc000 rw-p 0005b000 08:04 3021542    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libhtmlpars.so

b65fc000-b6601000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021541    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so

b6601000-b6603000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021541    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so

b6603000-b660a000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021538    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcookie.so

b660a000-b660c000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 3021538    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcookie.so

b660c000-b662d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021537    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libsearchservice.so

b662d000-b662f000 rw-p 00021000 08:04 3021537    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libsearchservice.so

b662f000-b6634000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021532    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpcom_compat_c.so

b6634000-b6636000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021532    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpcom_compat_c.so

b6636000-b664d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021629    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_compat.so

b664d000-b664f000 rw-p 00016000 08:04 3021629    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_compat.so

b664f000-b6685000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021528    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so

b6685000-b6686000 r--p 00035000 08:04 3021528    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so

b6686000-b6688000 rw-p 00036000 08:04 3021528    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so

b6688000-b6689000 rw-p b6688000 00:00 0 

b6689000-b668e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021525    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libfileview.so

b668e000-b6690000 rw-p 00005000 08:04 3021525    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libfileview.so

b6690000-b66a6000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021521    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libimglib2.so

b66a6000-b66a7000 ---p 00016000 08:04 3021521    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libimglib2.so

b66a7000-b66a9000 rw-p 00016000 08:04 3021521    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libimglib2.so

b66a9000-b66ae000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021520    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxmlextras.so

b66ae000-b66b0000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021520    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxmlextras.so

b66b0000-b66e3000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021511    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libi18n.so

b66e3000-b66e4000 r--p 00033000 08:04 3021511    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libi18n.so

b66e4000-b66e6000 rw-p 00034000 08:04 3021511    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libi18n.so

b66e6000-b66f5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021510    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libspellchecker.so

b66f5000-b66f7000 rw-p 0000e000 08:04 3021510    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libspellchecker.so

b66f7000-b66fc000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021505    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtxmgr.so

b66fc000-b66fe000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021505    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtxmgr.so

b66fe000-b6793000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021500    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libeditor.so

b6793000-b6796000 r--p 00094000 08:04 3021500    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libeditor.so

b6796000-b6798000 rw-p 00097000 08:04 3021500    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libeditor.so

b6798000-b67a9000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021498    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libuniversalchardet.so

b67a9000-b67b4000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 3021498    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libuniversalchardet.so

b67b4000-b67ba000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2826449    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b67ba000-b67bc000 rw-p 00005000 08:04 2826449    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b67bc000-b67be000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021642    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so

b67be000-b67c0000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 3021642    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so

b67c0000-b67cd000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021502    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpref.so

b67cd000-b67cf000 rw-p 0000d000 08:04 3021502    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpref.so

b67cf000-b6804000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021490    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so

b6804000-b6805000 r--p 00035000 08:04 3021490    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so

b6805000-b6807000 rw-p 00036000 08:04 3021490    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so

b6807000-b6852000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021481    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtransformiix.so

b6852000-b6854000 r--p 0004b000 08:04 3021481    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtransformiix.so

b6854000-b6856000 rw-p 0004d000 08:04 3021481    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtransformiix.so

b6856000-b6859000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021478    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so

b6859000-b685b000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 3021478    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so

b685b000-b686d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021475    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcaps.so

b686d000-b686f000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 3021475    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcaps.so

b686f000-b6873000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021473    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libauth.so

b6873000-b6875000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021473    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libauth.so

b6875000-b6877000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021471    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpermissions.so

b6877000-b6879000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 3021471    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpermissions.so

b6879000-b68e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021465    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebsrvcs.so

b68e8000-b68ec000 r--p 0006f000 08:04 3021465    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebsrvcs.so

b68ec000-b68ee000 rw-p 00073000 08:04 3021465    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebsrvcs.so

b68ee000-b68f9000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021464    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmyspell.so

b68f9000-b68fb000 rw-p 0000a000 08:04 3021464    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmyspell.so

b68fb000-b68fe000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021462    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libremoteservice.so

b68fe000-b6900000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 3021462    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libremoteservice.so

b6900000-b6928000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021461    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libembedcomponents.so

b6928000-b6929000 r--p 00027000 08:04 3021461    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libembedcomponents.so

b6929000-b692b000 rw-p 00028000 08:04 3021461    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libembedcomponents.so

b692b000-b6954000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021450    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so

b6954000-b6955000 r--p 00029000 08:04 3021450    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so

b6955000-b6958000 rw-p 0002a000 08:04 3021450    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so

b6958000-b695e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021447    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpipboot.so

b695e000-b6960000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 3021447    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libpipboot.so

b6960000-b6964000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021444    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcommandlines.so

b6964000-b6966000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 3021444    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcommandlines.so

b6966000-b6969000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021441    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowserdirprovider.so

b6969000-b696b000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 3021441    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowserdirprovider.so

b696b000-b697c000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021440    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcomposer.so

b697c000-b697d000 r--p 00010000 08:04 3021440    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcomposer.so

b697d000-b697f000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 3021440    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libcomposer.so

b697f000-b6982000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021635    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkxtbin.so

b6982000-b6984000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 3021635    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkxtbin.so

b6984000-b69aa000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021438    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgkplugin.so

b69aa000-b69ab000 r--p 00025000 08:04 3021438    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgkplugin.so

b69ab000-b69ad000 rw-p 00026000 08:04 3021438    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgkplugin.so

b69ad000-b69af000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021632    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgfxpsshar.so

b69af000-b69b1000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 3021632    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgfxpsshar.so

b69b1000-b69ef000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021429    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfxps.so

b69ef000-b69f0000 r--p 0003e000 08:04 3021429    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfxps.so

b69f0000-b69f2000 rw-p 0003f000 08:04 3021429    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfxps.so

b69f2000-b69fb000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021425    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko2.so

b69fb000-b69fd000 rw-p 00009000 08:04 3021425    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko2.so

b69fd000-b6a03000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021417    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libautoconfig.so

b6a03000-b6a05000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 3021417    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libautoconfig.so

b6a05000-b6a15000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021412    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebbrwsr.so

b6a15000-b6a16000 r--p 0000f000 08:04 3021412    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebbrwsr.so

b6a16000-b6a18000 rw-p 00010000 08:04 3021412    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwebbrwsr.so

b6a18000-b6ad2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021406    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libuconv.so

b6ad2000-b6ad7000 r--p 000b9000 08:04 3021406    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libuconv.so

b6ad7000-b6ad9000 rw-p 000be000 08:04 3021406    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libuconv.so

b6ad9000-b6ae3000 rw-p b6ad9000 00:00 0 

b6ae3000-b6af1000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924397    /lib/libresolv-2.6.1.so

b6af1000-b6af3000 rw-p 0000d000 08:04 2924397    /lib/libresolv-2.6.1.so

b6af3000-b6af5000 rw-p b6af3000 00:00 0 

b6af5000-b6c10000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2751825    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6c10000-b6c17000 r--p 0011b000 08:04 2751825    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6c17000-b6c25000 rw-p 00122000 08:04 2751825    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6c25000-b6c29000 rw-p b6c25000 00:00 0 

b6c29000-b6c63000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2751828    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b6c63000-b6c67000 rw-p 0003a000 08:04 2751828    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b6c67000-b6c6d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924385    /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b6c6d000-b6c6f000 rw-p 00005000 08:04 2924385    /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b6c6f000-b6c95000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2726364    /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.2

b6c95000-b6c98000 rw-p 00025000 08:04 2726364    /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.2

b6c98000-b6caa000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2779225    /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.1800.0

b6caa000-b6cac000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 2779225    /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.1800.0

b6cac000-b6d2f000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2843591    /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.2000.0

b6d2f000-b6d30000 r--p 00083000 08:04 2843591    /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.2000.0

b6d30000-b6d33000 rw-p 00084000 08:04 2843591    /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.2000.0

b6d35000-b6d44000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021410    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libjar50.so

b6d44000-b6d46000 rw-p 0000f000 08:04 3021410    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libjar50.so

b6d46000-b6d4d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021405    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libimgicon.so

b6d4d000-b6d4f000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 3021405    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libimgicon.so

b6d4f000-b6d56000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021395    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libucvmath.so

b6d56000-b6d58000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 3021395    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libucvmath.so

b6d58000-b6d85000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021389    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmork.so

b6d85000-b6d87000 r--p 0002c000 08:04 3021389    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmork.so

b6d87000-b6d89000 rw-p 0002e000 08:04 3021389    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmork.so

b6d89000-b6d95000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021387    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtypeaheadfindsea.so

b6d95000-b6d97000 rw-p 0000c000 08:04 3021387    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtypeaheadfindsea.so

b6d97000-b6dbb000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021383    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/librdf.so

b6dbb000-b6dbc000 r--p 00024000 08:04 3021383    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/librdf.so

b6dbc000-b6dbe000 rw-p 00025000 08:04 3021383    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/librdf.so

b6dbe000-b6dcf000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2764469    /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6dcf000-b6dd1000 rw-p 00010000 08:04 2764469    /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6dd1000-b6dd2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021459    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozfind.so

b6dd2000-b6dd4000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 3021459    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozfind.so

b6dd4000-b6de2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021382    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libchrome.so

b6de2000-b6de4000 rw-p 0000e000 08:04 3021382    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libchrome.so

b6de4000-b729d000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021379    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so

b729d000-b72f5000 r--p 004b9000 08:04 3021379    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so

b72f5000-b72fa000 rw-p 00511000 08:04 3021379    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so

b72fa000-b7302000 rw-p b72fa000 00:00 0 

b7302000-b7317000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021645    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libjsj.so

b7317000-b7319000 rw-p 00014000 08:04 3021645    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libjsj.so

b7319000-b732b000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021377    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/liboji.so

b732b000-b732d000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 3021377    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/liboji.so

b732d000-b73e0000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021376    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko.so

b73e0000-b73e6000 r--p 000b3000 08:04 3021376    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko.so

b73e6000-b73e8000 rw-p 000b9000 08:04 3021376    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko.so

b73e8000-b742f000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021374    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpconnect.so

b742f000-b7431000 r--p 00047000 08:04 3021374    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpconnect.so

b7431000-b7434000 rw-p 00049000 08:04 3021374    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libxpconnect.so

b7434000-b7447000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021363    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libappcomps.so

b7447000-b7449000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 3021363    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libappcomps.so

b7449000-b7465000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021614    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgkgfx.so

b7465000-b7467000 rw-p 0001b000 08:04 3021614    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgkgfx.so

b7467000-b74a8000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021359    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtoolkitcomps.so

b74a8000-b74aa000 r--p 00040000 08:04 3021359    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtoolkitcomps.so

b74aa000-b74ac000 rw-p 00042000 08:04 3021359    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libtoolkitcomps.so

b74ac000-b74ff000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021353    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libstoragecomps.so

b74ff000-b7500000 r--p 00052000 08:04 3021353    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libstoragecomps.so

b7500000-b7502000 rw-p 00053000 08:04 3021353    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libstoragecomps.so

b7502000-b7549000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021350    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libdocshell.so

b7549000-b754c000 r--p 00046000 08:04 3021350    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libdocshell.so

b754c000-b754e000 rw-p 00049000 08:04 3021350    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libdocshell.so

b754e000-b7572000 r--p 00000000 08:04 2832482    /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

b7572000-b757a000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924377    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b757a000-b757c000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 2924377    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b757c000-b7584000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924548    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b7584000-b7586000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 2924548    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b7586000-b7598000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924395    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b7598000-b759a000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 2924395    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b759a000-b759c000 rw-p b759a000 00:00 0 

b759c000-b75a2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924583    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b75a2000-b75a4000 rw-p 00005000 08:04 2924583    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b75a4000-b75a6000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924419    /lib/libutil-2.6.1.so

b75a6000-b75a8000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2924419    /lib/libutil-2.6.1.so

b75a8000-b75ad000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021639    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libsystem-pref.so

b75ad000-b75af000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 3021639    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libsystem-pref.so

b75af000-b75b1000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2923447    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so

b75b1000-b75b3000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2923447    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so

b75b3000-b75b5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2923261    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

b75b5000-b75b7000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2923261    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

b75b7000-b75be000 r--s 00000000 08:04 575406     /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b75be000-b75ce000 r--p 00000000 08:04 2832481    /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

b75ce000-b7604000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287382     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_CTYPE

b7604000-b7607000 rw-p b7604000 00:00 0 

b7607000-b767e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2493836    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b767e000-b7680000 r--p 00076000 08:04 2493836    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b7680000-b7682000 rw-p 00078000 08:04 2493836    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b7682000-b7683000 rw-p b7682000 00:00 0 

b7683000-b76af000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2826114    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b76af000-b76b1000 rw-p 0002c000 08:04 2826114    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b76b1000-b76b9000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2765485    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b76b9000-b76bb000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 2765485    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b76bb000-b76c0000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2765316    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b76c0000-b76c2000 rw-p 00004000 08:04 2765316    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b76c2000-b76c9000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2494607    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b76c9000-b76cb000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 2494607    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b76cb000-b76d2000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2494083    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b76d2000-b76d4000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 2494083    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b76d4000-b76d5000 rw-p b76d4000 00:00 0 

b76d5000-b76f6000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2774443    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b76f6000-b76fd000 r--p 00021000 08:04 2774443    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b76fd000-b76ff000 rw-p 00028000 08:04 2774443    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b76ff000-b7821000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924396    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7821000-b7822000 r--p 00122000 08:04 2924396    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7822000-b7824000 rw-p 00123000 08:04 2924396    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7824000-b7828000 rw-p b7824000 00:00 0 

b7828000-b784a000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924547    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b784a000-b784c000 rw-p 00021000 08:04 2924547    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b784c000-b7933000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2761541    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7933000-b7937000 rw-p 000e7000 08:04 2761541    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7937000-b7938000 rw-p b7937000 00:00 0 

b7938000-b79aa000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2815090    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b79aa000-b79ac000 rw-p 00072000 08:04 2815090    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b79ac000-b79e4000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2826263    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b79e4000-b79e6000 rw-p 00038000 08:04 2826263    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b79e6000-b79ee000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2826346    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b79ee000-b79f0000 rw-p 00007000 08:04 2826346    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.2

b79f0000-b7a06000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2832869    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7a06000-b7a08000 rw-p 00015000 08:04 2832869    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7a08000-b7a09000 rw-p b7a08000 00:00 0 

b7a09000-b7a85000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2832484    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7a85000-b7a86000 r--p 0007c000 08:04 2832484    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7a86000-b7a88000 rw-p 0007d000 08:04 2832484    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7a88000-b7dcc000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2831508    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7dcc000-b7dcf000 r--p 00344000 08:04 2831508    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7dcf000-b7dd2000 rw-p 00347000 08:04 2831508    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0

b7dd2000-b7dd3000 rw-p b7dd2000 00:00 0 

b7dd3000-b7dd5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924549    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7dd5000-b7dd7000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2924549    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7dd7000-b7dea000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924406    /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7dea000-b7dec000 rw-p 00012000 08:04 2924406    /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7dec000-b7dee000 rw-p b7dec000 00:00 0 

b7dee000-b7def000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2923410    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7def000-b7df1000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 2923410    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7df1000-b7df2000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287383     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_NUMERIC

b7df2000-b7df3000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287384     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_TIME

b7df3000-b7df9000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287386     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_COLLATE

b7df9000-b7dfa000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287387     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_MONETARY

b7dfa000-b7dfb000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287390     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

b7dfb000-b7dfc000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287391     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_PAPER

b7dfc000-b7dfd000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287392     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_NAME

b7dfd000-b7dfe000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287393     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_ADDRESS

b7dfe000-b7dff000 r--p 00000000 08:04 287394     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_TELEPHONE

b7dff000-b7e00000 r--p 00000000 08:04 575413     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_MEASUREMENT

b7e00000-b7e01000 r--p 00000000 08:04 575428     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL/LC_IDENTIFICATION

b7e01000-b7e02000 rw-p b7e01000 00:00 0 

b7e02000-b7e9a000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021816    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_core.so

b7e9a000-b7ea0000 r--p 00097000 08:04 3021816    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_core.so

b7ea0000-b7ea2000 rw-p 0009d000 08:04 3021816    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom_core.so

b7ea2000-b7ea3000 rw-p b7ea2000 00:00 0 

b7ea3000-b7ea5000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021636    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom.so

b7ea5000-b7ea7000 rw-p 00002000 08:04 3021636    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom.so

b7ea7000-b7f47000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021598    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so

b7f47000-b7f48000 r--p 000a0000 08:04 3021598    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so

b7f48000-b7f4d000 rw-p 000a1000 08:04 3021598    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so

b7f4d000-b7f4e000 rw-p b7f4d000 00:00 0 

b7f4e000-b7f68000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 2924569    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f68000-b7f6a000 rw-p 00019000 08:04 2924569    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

bfb8b000-bfb9f000 rwxp bfb8b000 00:00 0          [stack]

bfb9f000-bfba0000 rw-p bfb9f000 00:00 0 

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  9457 Przerwane               $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (134)

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

Wersje pakietów :

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.7  USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB [1]

```

Najlepsze jest to, że uruchomiona z użytkownika root, działa normalnie. Próbowałem usuwać ~/.mozilla, rekompilować firefoxa i glibca - niestety bez skutku.

Znalazłem dwa wątki na forum o podobnym problemie, niestety nie ma tam rozwiązania ;/

Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?

----------

## Dagger

Po przekompilowaniu glibc warto przeompilowac wiekszosc bibliotek.

Ciekawe jest, ze jako root dziala poprawnie. To by moglo sugerowac problem z prawami, natomiast powyzszy log tego nie potwierdza.

warto zaczac od:

```

emerge --info

```

moze cokolwiek wiecej bedzie wiadomo

----------

## kacper

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> warto zaczac od:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Faktycznie, zapomniałem o tym, oto emerge --info : 

```

Portage 2.1.3.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-legion i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-legion i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Oct 2007 13:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer noclean notitles parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/philantrop /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userlocales vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Dagger

do czasu GCC 4.3 najlepsza flaga dla Twojego procesora jest "nocona" zamiast "prescott". Pozatym prescott nie obsluguje SSS3 (ktore masz w USE). Oczywiscie nie powinno to powodowac zatrzymania pracy forefoxa.

Flagi sa z zakresu "bezpiecznych" wiec nie powinno byc wiekszych problemow. Probowales moze przekompilowac GTK+?

Co dokladnie otrzymujesz odpalajac firefoxa jako root?

----------

## kacper

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do czasu GCC 4.3 najlepsza flaga dla Twojego procesora jest "nocona" zamiast "prescott". Pozatym prescott nie obsluguje SSS3 (ktore masz w USE). 
> 
> 

 

Serio? W sumie ja brałem flagi z : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx

Ale chyba nie ma sensu teraz zmieniać? Bo w sumie już widziałem gcc w unstable, to pewnie za jakiś czas będzie już w portage, a teraz rekompilowac pakiety z nową flagą za bardzo mi się nie chce  :Smile: 

Czyli przy gcc 4.3 flaga prescott będzie obsługiwać SSS3?

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probowales moze przekompilowac GTK+?
> 
> 

 

Oczywiście, nawet znalazłem na forum, że to może być wina gtk : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-588263-highlight-firefox+glibc.html - zalecają tam powrót do gtk+ 2.10.14, niestety mimo iż dodaje to /etc/portage/package.mask >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.0 dalej system chce mi kompilować gtk+-2.12.0-r2

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co dokladnie otrzymujesz odpalajac firefoxa jako root?
> 
> 

 

```

No running windows found

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  8212 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

```

To naruszenie ochrony pamięci pojawia się po zamknięciu przeglądarki, podczas pracy wszystko działa w przeciwieństwie do tego co się dzieje na zwykłym użytkowniku.

----------

## Dagger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyli przy gcc 4.3 flaga prescott będzie obsługiwać SSS3? 
> 
> 

 

Nie. GCC4.3 bedzie mial -march=core2  :Smile: 

Bawiac sie google znalazlem cos podobnego:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/133277

wyglada na to (prewdopodobnie) ze jest to wina THEME. Sprobuj 

```

rm -rf .mozilla/firefox

```

na koncie Twojego uzytkownika i sprawdz czy bedzie dzialac.

Oczywiscie zbackapuj wszystkie plugins/extensions wczesniej.

----------

## Yaro

Mam to samo.

To ewidentnie problem gtk+. Jak nie zależy ci na jakimś konkretnym stylu do gtk to zastosuj domyślny z gnoma i powinno działać. Póki co jedynym rozwiązaniem jest powrót do poprzedniej wersji gtk, chociaż widzę, że u Ciebie to nic nie dało. Mi się nie chciało próbować  :Very Happy: .

Usunięcie ~/.mozilla/firefox raczej nic nie da.

----------

## kacper

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wyglada na to (prewdopodobnie) ze jest to wina THEME. Sprobuj 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Raczej nie, chyba pisałem w pierwszym poście, że to robiłem, jest to samo, chociaż jest mniej komunikatów błędu :

```

*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x088f9370 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7791fea]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x2b)[0x478eecb6]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so[0xb682bfd9]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee869a]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6ee9423]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f25c20]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026ea4]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026d17]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb70269d7]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7026e0f]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f2284b]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f226be]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f22021]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb6f00147]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb718a38e]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb718cac8]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7192820]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb7193bee]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb719461d]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgklayout.so[0xb718a076]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb696fff0]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb6968863]

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libwidget_gtk2.so[0xb69688d5]

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[0xb7bf42a5]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x13d)[0x4797f718]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08059000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 3021630    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

08059000-0805b000 rw-p 00011000 08:04 3021630    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

0805b000-08d36000 rw-p 0805b000 00:00 0          [heap]

42c59000-42c63000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412906     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1

42c63000-42c64000 rw-p 00009000 08:04 412906     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1

42cbf000-42ced000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412876     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

42ced000-42cee000 rw-p 0002d000 08:04 412876     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

42cf0000-42dc7000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dc7000-42dcb000 r--p 000d6000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dcb000-42dcc000 rw-p 000da000 08:04 412907     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

42dcc000-42dd2000 rw-p 42dcc000 00:00 0 

433cb000-433d1000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 412883     /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

433d1000-433d2000 rw-p 00006000 08:04 412883     /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

4358d000-4359e000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 857404     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

4359e000-4359f000 rw-p 00010000 08:04 857404     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

435b9000-435bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887829     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

435bb000-435bc000 rw-p 00001000 08:04 887829     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

436a8000-436ac000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887865     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

436ac000-436ad000 rw-p 00003000 08:04 887865     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

43905000-43923000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 887027     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

43923000-43924000 rw-p 0001d000 08:04 887027     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

43926000-439d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

439d0000-439d1000 r--p 000aa000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

439d1000-439d5000 rw-p 000ab000 08:04 176115     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

43ff4000-44009000 r-xp 00000000 0/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  7112 Przerwane               $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (134)

```

----------

## matiit

IDENTYCZNY problem miałem na xfce  :Very Happy: 

zmieniałem wersje FF (na -bin) i nic...

Pomogło... zmienienie stylu gtk...

----------

## kacper

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pomogło... zmienienie stylu gtk...
> 
> 

 

Hm o który dokładnie styl chodzi? Gdzie to się zmienia?

----------

## matiit

no motyw systemu (w gnomie to chyba preferencje -->> motyw)

nie belki okna tylko to wypełnienie...

----------

## kacper

ale jaja, faktycznie, to była wina theme, na innych działa  :Smile:  DZIĘKI!

----------

## matiit

a mozna wiedziec na jakim themie Ci nie działa?

----------

## kacper

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a mozna wiedziec na jakim themie Ci nie działa?
> 
> 

 

Hm, z tego co patrze to prawie wszystkie co ściągnąłem z gnome-look.org, min. ZEN, GSM

----------

